
Ask HN: Do you answer Equal Opportunity Employment forms? - ladberg
Basically, do you input your gender, race, veteran status, and disability status in job applications? I&#x27;m not asking for your info, just whether you choose to give it out to companies when applying for jobs. No judgement either way, I&#x27;m just curious about other people&#x27;s opinions.<p>I&#x27;m relatively new to this and always fill them out, but I feel like if I was born in a different body or place, it could affect my decision.
======
bradknowles
As a white, male, non-veteran, non-disabled person, yes.

However, I suspect that this may be a case where I am in the minority.

